# 'Cargo Tallying'



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello chaps

Did any of you ex-sparkies ever do any cargo tallying on dry cargo vessels ?
I made a few 'bob' on a Palm boat and a Harrison Clyde Ro-Ro which helped towards the bar bill / run-up the road.

Cheers
Lamby(H)(Thumb)(Pint)


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

I did it when we were loading seed potatoes in Londonderry, for Beirut. I also got short hand money a few times. I got a BOT steering certificate as well, although the Captain always knew when I was on the wheel, he said I was useless in a following sea.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Did it a couple of times in NZ with the Union SS Company. Took a days leave and got paid shore rates. Usually when unloading booze we had carried over from Aus. A dangerous occupation. One young Sparks against half a dozen NZ wharfies!
Best that way was arriving in Wellington with a cargo of grain from Aussie. Port was very busy so we were asked if we would provide a couple of 'gangs' from the crew to discharge the grain. This we did and the two mates, me, some of the crowd and even some engineers, all got stuck in. I was in the hold trimming the stuff. No safety gear! The helf and safety guys would have a fit today. It was not very pleasant, but very rewarding.
Cheers Bob


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, did it on a Constantine vessel in the Italian West Coast ports. Money came in very handy since, between joining in the UK and arriving in Italy was so few days on articles, there was nothing in the kitty. 

As we were on the Italian coast for nearly 6 weeks and only hours between ports, there were far more opportunities to spend than to earn. So tallying was a nice little earner.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

It was part of our duties in Brocklebanks - that the 2nd RO tallied damaged cargo. I only recall doing it on two occasions though. On one of these occasions there was a load of perfume - the alleyways reeked of it. Regards, Roger


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

I tallied cargo an odd time on brocklebank ships to give one of the officers or cadets a break. I was quite happy to do it as a favour.

Happy days,

GWZM


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

(LOL)(LOL)(LOL)On Holts, 2nd R/O was Damaged Cargo man, also tallied high value such as tin ingots etc. also the strong room. which reminds me on "Jason" in Sydney, the dockers decided to go on strike/go slow, being young and foolish I told them what sh***s they were as I had a date that afternoon, and if they ****d about I would miss out. belive it or not they returned to work, finished unloading and I had my date.


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

I did a few spells of tallyingbut when in the Magellan Straits on a Blue Star ship I was living ashore with two cadets and the third mate and we tallied the carcasses going onto the lorrys and 2nd mate then sorted the loading onto the ship. I have never been so cold in my life. We had not expected the trip to the south and no one had brought the right gear with them. I bought some boots in Montevideo and wore pajamas under my uniform with a duffel coat over the lot. We lived in the house of one of the shippers employees and I alway remember the breakfast of lamb chops in very spicy sauce. I got a 'dodgy' tummy and spent a couple of days in bed before going back to work in the frigarifico.
We didn't get anything for doing it except the experience!


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

It was a regular job on the Bookers boats (No.1 hold - fine goods)
Also did it on Geest boats.
I had a steering ticket, and was a regular on the helm on the IOMSPCo ro-ro Peveril (much to the crews annoyance who tried to claim shorthand money as 'steering' was a crew job.)


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Quiney said:


> It was a regular job on the Bookers boats (No.1 hold - fine goods)
> Also did it on Geest boats.
> I had a steering ticket, and was a regular on the helm on the IOMSPCo ro-ro Peveril (much to the crews annoyance who tried to claim shorthand money as 'steering' was a crew job.)


John

All the best fer 2012
Best Rgds
Lamby(Thumb)


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

As mentioned part of the job in Blueys though I can only remember tally clerking once and that was in Texas City loading copper ingots.I think. Damaged cargo survey was aregular duty. Guiness was a favourite among the Indian dockers on the Malay coast. Also cargo watch down the hatch in Jeddah,I never argued with those guys.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

There have been a couple of posts that mention tallying ingots of metal. While I was tallying on the Italian coast, we discharged ingots of what I was told was bronze, loaded in Newport, South Wales. Most went ashore in Genoa but others were discharged in Livorno and I believe also in Naples. 

The ingots were all lying loose in the hold and were of several different types, distinguished by a combination of three coloured paint spashes e.g. red/black/green, blue/yellow/red. The dockers placed them onto a sort of pallet and your job was to check that the pallet contained only ingots of the same colour combination and, of course to count the quantity. There were literally hundreds of them and they must have been valuable because when a Genovese crane driver caught the ship's rail as he swung the pallet ashore and an ingot fell off into the dock, a diver was summoned immediately to recover it.

The ingots were about 2ft long and trapezoidal in cross-section, each of the sides being about 4 inches - they looked like the gold ingots that they show in the movies. These were brown, not gold.

Anyone have an idea where they came from and what they were? I presume that the colour splashes indicate a different metal mixture but it might have been that they were for different consignees of course.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I tallied cargo during my one really enjoyable trip on a UK-flag ship; a bank boat around New Guinea and the Pacific Islands. Given the miserable MIMCo pay, aggravated by the ridiculous system of only allowing the R/O to draw £15 a month on board, it was very useful and enabled me to properly experience Singapore when we eventually got there!


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Guys
I’m sorry if this posting changes the tone of an otherwise nostalgic remembrance of happy cargo tallying days but on the one occasion when I was asked to undertake this type of duty, I refused. My reasons were that I did not consider it in any way related to the reasons why I went to sea or the nature of the studies that I undertook to obtain the PMG and radar certificates. Why the junior R/O should be called on to tally cargo as opposed to an off watch junior engineer or second steward, escaped me. Furthermore a responsibility for this work was never explained to me when I was interviewed by the Brocklebank radio superintendent.
Anyway after I had refused the mate’s request, I was summonsed in front of the old man and told that my refusal could result in me being docked pay or given a DR at the end of the voyage. The outcome of this was that I was told my continuing refusal would be reported to Head Office for a decision. I was never asked again or heard any more on the matter and at the end of the five month voyage was promoted to Chief R/O!
Looking back I wonder if it would have been so terrible to have done as requested because I am not bolshie by nature but at the time I considered it wrong. I was happy to turn a hand to any electrical or electronic repair on the ship beyond the radio room equipment because that was where I felt I was able to make a real contribution. For those who did it I say good on you if it was your choice and you were not coerced into it.
Regards to all
John


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Back in the late 80's.....(1987 to 1990) while working for Uglands on the car carriers the RO on the Autoroute (the only car boat that carried an RO) helped with car lashings, the lashing/unlashing of the cars was done by the AB's and mates in most of the ports, it was a good little tax free bonus, to help out and get a their share of the cash in hand the RO's used to help unlash and clear the car lashings on the smallest loading deck (tank deck), they did'nt seem to mind.


----------



## Quiney (Oct 2, 2008)

John Leary said:


> Hi Guys
> I’m sorry if this posting changes the tone of an otherwise nostalgic remembrance of happy cargo tallying days but on the one occasion when I was asked to undertake this type of duty, I refused. My reasons were that I did not consider it in any way related to the reasons why I went to sea or the nature of the studies that I undertook to obtain the PMG and radar certificates. Why the junior R/O should be called on to tally cargo as opposed to an off watch junior engineer or second steward, escaped me. Furthermore a responsibility for this work was never explained to me when I was interviewed by the Brocklebank radio superintendent.
> Anyway after I had refused the mate’s request, I was summonsed in front of the old man and told that my refusal could result in me being docked pay or given a DR at the end of the voyage. The outcome of this was that I was told my continuing refusal would be reported to Head Office for a decision. I was never asked again or heard any more on the matter and at the end of the five month voyage was promoted to Chief R/O!
> Looking back I wonder if it would have been so terrible to have done as requested because I am not bolshie by nature but at the time I considered it wrong. I was happy to turn a hand to any electrical or electronic repair on the ship beyond the radio room equipment because that was where I felt I was able to make a real contribution. For those who did it I say good on you if it was your choice and you were not coerced into it.
> ...


I understand that it was never within the 'job spec' but was explained to me by the chief sparks that it was a good little earner as paid cash in hand.
The big problems was not having suitable kit for going down holds. I quickly had some khaki tropics knocked-up ashore, but never did have anything better than trainers for my feet.

As another slightly off-topic bit, I was asked to run a 'drivers bar' on a freight ro-ro running between Heysham and Belfast. An unused cabin close to the drivers lounge was quickly converted and the agent sourced the cooler and taps. Only had Smithicks and Harp larger, and was only used from about 9pm till midnight. Once again a nice little earner!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I entirely agree with John Leary.

Furthermore, the R+ES department as headed by Arthur Orum and later Angus Macdonald enforced "preventative maintenance" and repair strategies when alongside which left little time for tea and tabnabs, let alone tallying.


----------



## bev summerill (Jan 19, 2009)

*tallying*

as

As an appretice with Charlie Hills we had to tally the whisky and other spirits when discharging in Canada and the States. The dockers always managed to drop some cases which were drained into the water flasks which kept everyone happy. Had trouble climbing out of the hatch sometimes
Bev Summerill


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

John Leary said:


> Hi Guys
> I’m sorry if this posting changes the tone of an otherwise nostalgic remembrance of happy cargo tallying days but on the one occasion when I was asked to undertake this type of duty, I refused. My reasons were that I did not consider it in any way related to the reasons why I went to sea or the nature of the studies that I undertook to obtain the PMG and radar certificates. Why the junior R/O should be called on to tally cargo as opposed to an off watch junior engineer or second steward, escaped me. Furthermore a responsibility for this work was never explained to me when I was interviewed by the Brocklebank radio superintendent.
> Anyway after I had refused the mate’s request, I was summonsed in front of the old man and told that my refusal could result in me being docked pay or given a DR at the end of the voyage. The outcome of this was that I was told my continuing refusal would be reported to Head Office for a decision. I was never asked again or heard any more on the matter and at the end of the five month voyage was promoted to Chief R/O!
> Looking back I wonder if it would have been so terrible to have done as requested because I am not bolshie by nature but at the time I considered it wrong. I was happy to turn a hand to any electrical or electronic repair on the ship beyond the radio room equipment because that was where I felt I was able to make a real contribution. For those who did it I say good on you if it was your choice and you were not coerced into it.
> ...


John
Sorry to read of your disdain with the company that appointed you over this somewhat trivial request.
On the two occasions I got asked I could quite easily of refused, but like others who have commented on this thread "it was a nice little earner" That said, it was quite a laugh and enjoyable at the time getting the chance to drive brand new TR6's cars off the the ship. Personally, I never shyed-off if asked to help the Lecky or Engineers out. Felt privilaged to be part of the team and knew it would cost them dearly in the bar later ! (Pint) 

"Happy days"
Cheers
Lamby (Wave)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"I never shyed-off if asked to help the Lecky or Engineers out"

Ah, now.........that was different.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I sailed on a ship where it was normal practice for the RO to do a "security watch" down the hold while discharging general. The Mate told me I would be paid an hourly rate (meagre) and he would bump up the hours and we would split the extra! I told him "Thanks but no thanks," and went ashore.

I have no doubt that the Mate pocketed the whole amount for whatever hours he thought he could get away with. Hope he spent it wisely.

On other occasions I had no problem doing work outside of the Radio Room, as Lamby says, it could be a bit of a laugh.

John T


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

sparkie2182 said:


> "I never shyed-off if asked to help the Lecky or Engineers out"
> 
> Ah, now.........that was different.


Like ?
(?HUH)
Surely your not invoking an "Oil vs Water" debate are you Sparkie ?


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Each to his own: during my limited time on british-flag ships, working for MIMCo I found myself to be a tolerated intruder as I wasn't a Ben-line, GSNC, or whatever 'company-man'. 
By tallying cargo on the Bank-boat I became 'one-of-us' and had a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## dick odwyer (Mar 24, 2010)

While R/O on Ellerman's City of Adelaide in 1964/65 often did tallyman in Sydney and Hobart. Was paid more per day than for full week by MIMCO.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I was never asked to "tally" on the Aussie coast because of the strong unionisation.

I did a lot of cargo and bridge watches, though - at one stage, I planned to retrain as a mate. 

I was more than happy to do "non-sparkie" stuff for the old man - as naytikos says, it made you feel more part of the ships company than an 'intruder'.

By the sounds of it, tallying was certainly worth it financially....


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

During the 1950's when NZ was doing all it possibly could to become self sufficient we used to carry NZ made whisky from the Wilsons distillery in Dunedin up to Auckland and this was always stowed securely in the on deck special locker under the supervision of the Sparkie.
It was shocking stuff compared with the real thing, went under the brand names of "45 South" and "Wilson's," but Sparkie always seemed to come away with a bottle and we helped him drink it out of the kindness of our hearts

Bob


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

I was quite flattered whenever they asked me to do something extra. I did an anchor watch one night while we were waiting to go into the top end of the Welland Canal. Helped the Second Mate loading oil, chipped decks on La Marea..not very well. All part of lifes rich pattern.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Troppo. that sums up the difference between MIMC and Holts etc.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, even though I worked for the Aussie version of MIMCO, I effectively worked for the same shipping company for 8 years. I much preferred that.


----------



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

Worked onboard m/v Reefer Merchant running between Rostock(East Germany) and Casablanca carrying oranges and always made some extra cash counting boxes of oranges. It was a quite boring job and at end of shift I had to check my tally with dockside tallyman. If there was any difference we always went with dock tally.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Clan Ranald visited Marombe in Madasgascar and loaded butter beans for the SA coast.All 5 hatches were loading simultaneously leaving the deck department a hatch short of a tallyman.I volunteered and everybody was gratifyingly relieved.I didn`t tell them I`d come from ED`s and Harrison where tallying was part and parcel of the job.They loaded through the night finishing about 2 am.my boss the purser had no idea what the job entailed or what hours I`d be working so told me to get up when I wanted and take the next day off.......result,no extra pay though.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I was a tally man on the British Gannet in 1969 in Bandar Mashur it was rather warm and the Capt asked me to spell the mates. We were loading "packaged cargo" which meant drums full of AvGas for Rangoon. Any drum that looked dodgy was to be rejected.
Didn't get any money only the grateful thanks of the three mates !
Happy days.


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

It was an Apprentice job to tally bags of pepper off the Malabar Coast. Cargo lots were brought alongside in dhows as we anchored off the coast. We had no idea the value of those bags,


----------

